# Cabinet conversion



## Newts (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm looking at a TV cabinet to convert into an enclosure. I know the wood's been treated, but I don't know what with. Will it be alright to be used for reptiles as is, or do I need to give it an additional coat of water-based polyurethane to prevent any fumes?


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2016)

Depending on what it has been painted with will determine if the water based product will even bond to it. If you cant smell fumes then its probably ok, to just clean and use


----------



## Newts (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks heaps


----------



## saximus (Feb 10, 2016)

Like Cement said, you're probably fine but if you're still worried, I'm a big fan of clear pond sealer for these sort of things. You don't cover up the natural wood grain and it makes it water resistant and easier to clean


----------

